# Name your "Crush" from a Book Story :-)



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My recent crush is a werewolf with a bad boy attitude named "Fang" from Sherrilyn Kenyon - Bad Moon Rising.

Vianka


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. Darcy and Jamie Fraser.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My recent crush is a werewolf with a bad boy attitude named "Fang" from Sherrilyn Kenyon - Bad Moon Rising.
> 
> Vianka


Hah, Fang's awesome. I personally prefer his brother, Vane, but hey - at least we don't have to fight over guys  Hrrm... Good question. I'll have to ponder a bit.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Mr. Darcy and Jamie Fraser.


Darcy gets all the attention, but my "crush" is Captain Wentworth, followed closely by Mr. Knightley.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

The usual suspects (from Austen), plus Rhett Butler and Joe Willard from Maud Hart Lovelace's Betsy-Tacy series!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Definitely Jamie Fraser. Then, I think I have to say Linc from Treasure of LaMalinche.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Adam Hall's Quiller


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhett Butler. *SWOOOOOOOOOOOOON*


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Roarke.  Need I say more?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Hah, Fang's awesome. I personally prefer his brother, Vane, but hey - at least we don't have to fight over guys  Hrrm... Good question. I'll have to ponder a bit.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I forgot about Rhett Butler!  Add him to my list please....and Dageus.  YES!  And all of the other Highlanders!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think Roarke may be Rhett reincarnate. COMPLETELY.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

So many to choose from!! But my all time favorite is Jean-Baptiste Bernadotte from Anna Marie Selinko's Desiree. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Jim Frayne from the Trixie Belden YA mystery series.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cathymw said:


> Jim Frayne from the Trixie Belden YA mystery series.


Ohh he was my crush for YEARS..


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone posted in her Jane Eyre review on Good Reads that she "would bang Mr. Rochester like a screen door." And I totally get that!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Has to be Jamie from the Outlander series.  I got so caught up in that, I designed my current skin with a quote from him on it!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Has to be Jamie from the Outlander series. I got so caught up in that, I designed my current skin with a quote from him on it!


What was the quote?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Growing up, I had a crush on Sodapop Curtis from The Outsiders.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My recent crush is a werewolf with a bad boy attitude named "Fang" from Sherrilyn Kenyon - Bad Moon Rising.
> 
> Vianka


Hmm, I prefer Acheron from that series. Currently crushing over almost everyone in Laurel K Hamilton's Anita Blake series - but especially Jason the werewolf.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

PiedTyper said:


> So many to choose from!! But my all time favorite is Jean-Baptiste Bernadotte from Anna Marie Selinko's Desiree. Ahhhhh.


I love, llove, love that book. I have 5 copies and re-read it once a year - at least. But I never thought of Jean-Baptiste as an object of adoration.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

SarahBarnard said:


> Hmm, I prefer Acheron from that series. Currently crushing over almost everyone in Laurel K Hamilton's Anita Blake series - but especially Jason the werewolf.


Have to agree about Acheron - 6'8", Goth, and has a Simi - wowzah!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Someone posted in her Jane Eyre review on Good Reads that she "would bang Mr. Rochester like a screen door." And I totally get that!


So do I.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Easy one, hands down winner....Jamie Fraser from Outlander.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Paegan said:


> Have to agree about Acheron - 6'8", Goth, and has a Simi - wowzah!


a friend of mine has a word for that reaction that hits you right in the hormones....

"fnrk"


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Mr. Darcy and Jamie Fraser.


exactly the same for me, just reversed!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mr. Darcy for me. I have yet to read the Outlander series, nor the In Death series, though, so there's a chance that Mr. Darcy could have some competition.  (I think Mr. Darcy would still win.)  ;-)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I crushed more on horses or airplanes (if any were in the story) or gadgets than I did on any leading characters. Like--I really like both Rick and Scotty from Rick Brant. But I'd take Rick's little Skywagon over him and his entire island any time.  Or Jupiter from Jim Frayne. But that's just me.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Jamie Fraser


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For a vote from "the other side", I'll say Susan Sto-Helit: good looks, a keen mind, and supernatural abilities -- what more could I want?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

HAS to be Jamie Fraser from Outlander!!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

My literary crush is Ruby from a book called It Happens in Threes. No this isn't a erotica!

This is a romantic suspense novel written by a friend of mine. I read it for my show last year and Ruby is a character that has stayed with me since. Aside from being young, self-assured, and gorgeous, she has an independence that will not be denied. She really pushes the envelope in this book. She is always the character that comes to mind when I think of sexy literary ladies. 

CJ


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Off the top of my head Mr. Darcy and, this one might sound strange, but Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Sliding slightly more afield:

F'lar from Anne McCaffrey's _Dragonflight_--and both Rodrigo and Ammar from Guy Gavriel Kay's _The Lions of al-Rassan_.

*swoon*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a tie between Jamie Frasier and Roarke (In Death)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Cate Rowan said:


> Sliding slightly more afield:
> 
> F'lar from Anne McCaffrey's _Dragonflight_....


F'lar, really? I was trying to think if I might have had a crush on him or F'nor... and then realized I just wanted the dragons! LOL.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Monique said:


> Off the top of my head Mr. Darcy and, this one might sound strange, but Sherlock Holmes.


Not that strange, I know someone who is Holmes obsessed at the mo.


----------



## sarajaner (Dec 29, 2009)

Easy, Jamie Fraser.  He's ruined all other fictional crushes for me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> What was the quote?


On the back of my skin on my K2: _ "I will find you," he whispered in my ear. "I promise. If I must endure two hundred years of purgatory, two hundred years without you - then that is my punishment, which I have earned for my crimes. For I have lied, and killed, and stolen; betrayed and broken trust. But there is one thing that shall lie in the balance. When I shall stand before God, I shall have one thing to say, to weigh against the rest." His voice dropped, nearly to a whisper, and his arms tightened around me. "Lord, ye gave me a rare woman, and God! I loved her well." _ ~Diana Gabaldon, Dragonfly in Amber

And I found a picture of a man in a Scottish kilt and used that too. There were some other quotes I considered, but hey, my kids were gonna see this!


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamie Fraser is my all-time biggest fictional crush too    but I also have it bad for Eric Northman from the Sookie Stackhouse books


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> On the back of my skin on my K2: _ "I will find you," he whispered in my ear. "I promise. If I must endure two hundred years of purgatory, two hundred years without you - then that is my punishment, which I have earned for my crimes. For I have lied, and killed, and stolen; betrayed and broken trust. But there is one thing that shall lie in the balance. When I shall stand before God, I shall have one thing to say, to weigh against the rest." His voice dropped, nearly to a whisper, and his arms tightened around me. "Lord, ye gave me a rare woman, and God! I loved her well." _ ~Diana Gabaldon, Dragonfly in Amber
> 
> And I found a picture of a man in a Scottish kilt and used that too. There were some other quotes I considered, but hey, my kids were gonna see this!


That is beautiful. I would love to see a picture of your skin!


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fireheart223 said:


> Jamie Fraser is my all-time biggest fictional crush too  but I also have it bad for Eric Northman from the Sookie Stackhouse books


I haven't read Outlander yet (I downloaded it the other day, but I wanted to finish Pillars of the Earth). But I am so with you on Eric. My husband was actually jealous of my book crush on Eric.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

erin22 said:


> I haven't read Outlander yet (I downloaded it the other day, but I wanted to finish Pillars of the Earth). But I am so with you on Eric. My husband was actually jealous of my book crush on Eric.


I haven't read the Sookie Stackhouse books but I am watching the HBO series and Eric is extremely sexy.


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

Never got over Darcy, never will.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Fireheart223 said:


> Jamie Fraser is my all-time biggest fictional crush too  but I also have it bad for Eric Northman from the Sookie Stackhouse books


Can't believe I forgot about Eric! I'm so not into blond hair usually but him? Yes please.  (Book & TV with short hair).


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> Not that strange, I know someone who is Holmes obsessed at the mo.


Cool! Is she reading the original stories or the Laurie King series?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Jamie Frasier (Outlander), Alexander (The Bronze Horseman) & Roarke (In Death)... can't choose, can I have all 3?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Jamie Frasier (Outlander), Alexander (The Bronze Horseman) & Roarke (In Death)... can't choose, can I have all 3?


Sure why not


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Artemis Entreri, particularly after reading the _Sellswords_ books. I'd take Artemis over a certain whining, emo dark elf any day of the week.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

wanders in whistling and trying, failing, to act nonchalant......

Severus Snape.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dfigueroa said:


> Never got over Darcy, never will.


Same here, and I feel the same way about Colin Firth's portrayal of him in the A&E 1995 miniseries.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Holmes IS hot. All that intellect, all that repression ...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Holmes IS hot. All that intellect, all that repression ...


Oh, si!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Jack Reacher - but only after he's put on fresh clothes.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My recent crush is a werewolf with a bad boy attitude named "Fang" from Sherrilyn Kenyon - Bad Moon Rising.
> 
> Vianka


I haven't gotten that far into the series, but just finished Night Play & thought that his brother Vane was pretty yummy!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> wanders in whistling and trying, failing, to act nonchalant......
> 
> Severus Snape.


LOL. You're not alone there. For some Snape lovers I wonder how much of it is the Rickman factor?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> That is beautiful. I would love to see a picture of your skin!


um....hell, yeah!


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Monique said:


> LOL. You're not alone there. For some Snape lovers I wonder how much of it is the Rickman factor?


Oh absolutely!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cagnes said:


> I haven't gotten that far into the series, but just finished Night Play & thought that his brother Vane was pretty yummy!


I think Vane is pretty yummy too!

I just did not want to have a "love triangle with the brothers".    

(what's wrong with me)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> That is beautiful. I would love to see a picture of your skin!


Well, here it is!! Although, in my mind, Jamie is a little more rugged looking than this guy, and of course with reddish hair. But...it's not easy to find a picture of a red-haired man in a kilt!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Well, here it is!! Although, in my mind, Jamie is a little more rugged looking than this guy, and of course with reddish hair. But...it's not easy to find a picture of a red-haired man in a kilt!


"I will find you..." sigh. so so so memorable. yikes. very cool skin


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a feeling I would be seeing Jamie and Roarke's name multiple times throughout this thread.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

PiedTyper said:


> So many to choose from!! But my all time favorite is Jean-Baptiste Bernadotte from Anna Marie Selinko's Desiree. Ahhhhh.


Totally agree! This novel was the first book I read multiple times. I had a big time crush on him.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Well, here it is!! Although, in my mind, Jamie is a little more rugged looking than this guy, and of course with reddish hair. But...it's not easy to find a picture of a red-haired man in a kilt!


That is so beautiful! I love it! How did you make it? Every time I read that quote, I get all teary-eyed.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Monique said:


> LOL. You're not alone there. For some Snape lovers I wonder how much of it is the Rickman factor?


Well, let's just say that some people, particularly those of us who share a birthday with dear Professor Snape, were particularly excited ... err ... happy about Rickman's casting.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that Jamie quote too.... but here is my favorite when Jamie became my forever Crush....

The closing paragraph from The Fiery Cross:  Jamie speaking to Claire……  “When the day shall come, that we do part,” he said softly, and turned to look at me, “if my last words are not ‘I love you’ – ye’ll ken it was because I didna have time.” 

Sigh.......  time to re-read Outlander......


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I love that Jamie quote too.... but here is my favorite when Jamie became my forever Crush....
> 
> The closing paragraph from The Fiery Cross: Jamie speaking to Claire&#8230;&#8230; "When the day shall come, that we do part," he said softly, and turned to look at me, "if my last words are not 'I love you' - ye'll ken it was because I didna have time."
> 
> Sigh....... time to re-read Outlander......


That quote is the last in the book. In the last line of the Acknowledgments in the _Fiery Cross_ Diana thanked her husband, Doug, for the last line in the book. I'm, therefore, assuming that the above quote came from Doug via Diana to Jamie.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Well, let's just say that some people, particularly those of us who share a birthday with dear Professor Snape, were particularly excited ... err ... happy about Rickman's casting.


LOL. That voice. *sigh*


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Monique said:


> LOL. That voice. *sigh*


and that sneer.... 
So, who'd be deliberately mucking about in potions class so they got detentions?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The one that comes to mind is James from Johanna Lindsey's Malory novels. I don't re-read a lot of romance novels, but I probably read Gentle Rogue at least once a year, and sometimes the others just for the James cameos 

Also, Jon Snow.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Monique said:


> LOL. That voice. *sigh*


That's exactly what I was going to say. Who could resist that voice.

I love Eric Northman (with long hair from the books, although I do think Skarsgard "gets" him) and then there's Jericho Z. Barrons... Oh, and Daegus and Roarke of course.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Phillip Marlowe's kind of sexy -- a classic tough guy with a soft, gooey, marshmallow interior.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mitch  Rapp  from  Vince  Flynn's  books..


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> and that sneer....
> So, who'd be deliberately mucking about in potions class so they got detentions?


Add me to the Alan Rickman pile. Time to re-watch Die Hard, Sense & Sensibility, and Love Actually!

And based on these recommendations, I've got my copy of Desiree, but no sign of the heartthrob yet (Napoleon definitely doesn't count.)

As for In Death and Sookie Stackhouse, which book do you start with? And does it matter if you read them in order? Help, please.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

One word - Roarke.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D.  I like mine tall dark and cold. It si a series by Hideyuki Kikuchi

I also like Light Yagami (again tall dark and cold), but not sure if he counts because it is a manga by Tsugumi Ohba.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I am old, unhip, and out of touch. Who is this Roarke everybody is drooling over?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> That is so beautiful! I love it! How did you make it? Every time I read that quote, I get all teary-eyed.


I designed it in Photoshop Elements. It was a learning curve for me, I pretty much spent a whole weekend on that!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Eric from the stackhouse books (which my hubby is totally jealous of)
Acheron from the Kenyon books

I also forget J barrons from the fever series he is my most recent crush.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I love that Jamie quote too.... but here is my favorite when Jamie became my forever Crush....
> 
> The closing paragraph from The Fiery Cross: Jamie speaking to Claire&#8230;&#8230; "When the day shall come, that we do part," he said softly, and turned to look at me, "if my last words are not 'I love you' - ye'll ken it was because I didna have time."
> 
> Sigh....... time to re-read Outlander......


Oh, I love that one too! That brings a lump to my throat. I had a hard time picking a favorite quote to put on my skin. Some of my favorites are a little "racey" if you know what I mean?? These are the only books that I've done multiple highlights on my Kindle. I still sometimes open up My Clippings, just to read the ones I saved. I have to admit while I was reading these books I sat here and cried many nights!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I am old, unhip, and out of touch. Who is this Roarke everybody is drooling over?


I don't know who that is either. I have had different crushes over the years. Most recently, Thomas Lynn from Diana Wynne Jone's Fire and Hemlock and Carol O'Connell's Charles Butler from the Mallory books.

But now? Now I'm in total lurve with the moody Icelander, Inspector Erlendur Sveinsson and his author Arnaldur Indridason.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> As for In Death and Sookie Stackhouse, which book do you start with? And does it matter if you read them in order? Help, please.


Hi CND: I think one definitely needs to read the Sookie books in order. The first one is Dead Until Dark. The first 8 books in the series are available in a boxed set, which "goes on sale" for around $30 from time to time. The "In Death" books also have an order to them which I think is important in that the revealed "layers" of the main characters is more effective when read in sequence, imo... but then I'm a "read them in order" kind of girl (if you can't tell!) You can find a list of the order of the In Death books on J. D. Robb's website. Happy reading!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Mr. Darcy and Jamie Fraser.


I am adding Mr. Darcy to my crush list


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Jamie Frasier, Thomas Lynley, and Joe Morelli.  The hottest, cutest, most sensitive men that women writers ever created out of thin air!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Julie Christensen said:


> Jamie Frasier, Thomas Lynley, and Joe Morelli. The hottest, cutest, most sensitive men that women writers ever created out of thin air!!!


I like Morelli, too. Inside that NJ cop exterior is a pretty hot and sensitive man. (I much prefer Morelli to Ranger.) That said, my top crush is Mr. Darcy.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

The usual suspects from classic literature: Edward Rochester, Mr. Darcy et al, Rhett Butler . . .

I had the hots for awhile for Eddard Stark from GRR Martin's Song of Fire and Ice.

Also, Edward from Susan Howatch's _Cashelmara_.

And the crazy, obsessive architect Howard Roarke from Ayn Rand's _The Fountainhead_.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> I am old, unhip, and out of touch. Who is this Roarke everybody is drooling over?


He is one of the main characters in the In Death series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts). The first book in the series is Naked in Death.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Cathymw said:


> Jim Frayne from the Trixie Belden YA mystery series.


That's a blast from the past!! He was probably my first...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know why but my first book crush was Todd Wilkins from Sweet Valley High.  I know, pretty teeny-bopper, lol.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie Christensen said:


> Jamie Frasier, Thomas Lynley, and Joe Morelli. The hottest, cutest, most sensitive men that women writers ever created out of thin air!!!


Oh yes.... what a threesome those men are.... add Ranger and it will be getting very warm in here!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> He is one of the main characters in the In Death series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts).


Sacrilege! He's not just 'one of the main characters' - he's ROARKE!!!

:: sigh ::


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> I don't know why but my first book crush was Todd Wilkins from Sweet Valley High. I know, pretty teeny-bopper, lol.


Wow, that takes me back.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Jamie Fraser. Jamie Fraser. Jamie Fraser. and lets not forget Jamie Fraser. Whew <fanning myself>.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Blanche said:


> Jamie Fraser. Jamie Fraser. Jamie Fraser. and lets not forget Jamie Fraser. Whew <fanning myself>.


I'm right there with you..... here you go......


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Hi CND: I think one definitely needs to read the Sookie books in order. The first one is Dead Until Dark. The first 8 books in the series are available in a boxed set, which "goes on sale" for around $30 from time to time. The "In Death" books also have an order to them which I think is important in that the revealed "layers" of the main characters is more effective when read in sequence, imo... but then I'm a "read them in order" kind of girl (if you can't tell!) You can find a list of the order of the In Death books on J. D. Robb's website. Happy reading!


Thanks, Trophywife! I've put the library holds on them--and if I like them, onto the Kindle they go.

I must say, I've started Selinko's _Desiree_, and I am just NOT SEEING it about Jean-Baptiste Bernadotte. Which is good, I suppose--we won't have to fight over him.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

In no particular order ( because I can't decide on a final order) 
Mr. Darcy
Jamie Fraser
Eric Northman
Arutha conDoin


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> On the back of my skin on my K2: _ "I will find you," he whispered in my ear. "I promise. If I must endure two hundred years of purgatory, two hundred years without you - then that is my punishment, which I have earned for my crimes. For I have lied, and killed, and stolen; betrayed and broken trust. But there is one thing that shall lie in the balance. When I shall stand before God, I shall have one thing to say, to weigh against the rest." His voice dropped, nearly to a whisper, and his arms tightened around me. "Lord, ye gave me a rare woman, and God! I loved her well." _ ~Diana Gabaldon, Dragonfly in Amber
> 
> And I found a picture of a man in a Scottish kilt and used that too. There were some other quotes I considered, but hey, my kids were gonna see this!


* SIGH *


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

James Alexander Malcolm McKenzie Fraser


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

For me that would be Catherine in A Farewell to Arms.  Or maybe Madam Lafarge if I'm feeling like I want to be...  Well, just leave it at that.


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Virgil Flowers  

Dirk Pitt

Joe Morelli


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

The Fool from Robin Hobb's Farseer and Liveship books - androgynous, smart, prescient, what's not to love.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Roarke was good but I got tired of the author's style and couldn't read more, roarke or no roarke.  When I was twelve I drooled over Sherlock Holmes.  Let's see... Oh, Arthur Dent.  Hector of the holy pectorals... I don't care if Hector was real or fictional, he was the epitome of beefcake.  

Edit:  Michael Valentine.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Count me in as another one for Mr. Darcy.  There was also Gilbert Blythe from the Anne of Green Gables books, George Cooper from Tamora Pierce's Alanna books, and Howl from Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

How could I forget about Gilbert Blythe!?  He was my first ever big book crush!  Thank you for reminding me of those books--I've been meaning to go back and reread them.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

purplepen79 said:


> How could I forget about Gilbert Blythe!? He was my first ever big book crush! Thank you for reminding me of those books--I've been meaning to go back and reread them.


I managed to miss Rilla of Ingleside when I was in my teens, and recently read it. I can't have a coherent conversation about that book in person, I get all choked up. Dog Monday made me cry... here I go again.
*sniff*


----------

